# Schallplatte bleibt hängen - Effekt



## Sierb (11. Dezember 2008)

Hey, ich bin gerade neu hier angekommen und habe gleich mal eine frage:

Ich benutze Adobe Premiere, Adobe After Effects bzw. Audacity und frage mich jetzt, ob es möglich ist mit einem dieser Programme den typischen Effekt zu produzieren, wenn eine Schalltplatte hängen bleibt.
Also das Lied sollte über einen gewissen zeitraum immer langsamer werden. 

Sollte dieser Effekt mit den oben genannten mit den oben genannten Programmen nicht funktionieren, frage ich  nach einem geeigneten Programm.


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2008)

Platte bleibt hängen

Da dachte ich nicht an *langsamer werden*, sondern an einen Loop, der immer wieder mit einem kurzen Plattensprung-Scratch durchbrochen wird. Die Loopstelle müsste bei einer LP 1,8 Sekunden und bei einer Maxi- oder Single 1,3 Sekunden lang sein. Dazu nimmst Du noch einen Scratch, wie zB den hier, wobei Du nur das Click oder einen sehr kurzen Teil des Scratches brauchst.

Warum langsamer werden ?

mfg chmee

p.s.: Herzlich willkommen..


----------



## Sierb (11. Dezember 2008)

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=3535

Ich suche sozusagen diesen Effekt, will ihn aber auf ein eigenes Lied anwenden.


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal nach Pitchbend :

Für Audacity hier schauen : http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/nyquistplugins - Turntable Warper
oder hier lesen : http://audacityteam.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6992

mfg chmee


----------



## Sierb (11. Dezember 2008)

habs mir durchgelesen, allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer. Da wird man auch nur auf die Seite verlinkt.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, welches von den 100 Plug Ins das kann was ich brauche^^


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2008)

Ähm, ich habe Dir doch den Namen genannt ? Turntable Warper..

mfg chmee


----------



## Sierb (11. Dezember 2008)

super. Genau das, was ich gesucht hab! Vielen Herzlichen Dank


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hey der Effekt würdemich auch interessieren gibt es sowas auch für Cubase/Pro-Tools? 

(Kenne nur nen normalen Pitch bzw. Fade=Es müsste ja aber die Mischung aus beidem sein!  Wer es weiß bitte melden! )


----------

